# Newbie - shots going left of aim



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Recurve tuning is a bit different from compound tuning. Left and right of aiming can be many things from your form to the tuning. 

Minor changes in point weight or arrow length can make a big difference in point of impact. It's impossible for the shop to set you up perfectly. You have to tune your bow to your form. It sounds like they actually did a pretty good job to be just 2' off at 20'. At worst, it's a good starting point. 

The guys over in the traditional forum can probably help you more than we can here. Most in this forum shoot and coach compound. I saw a new video from Byron Ferguson on bow tuning that would probably help you.

Sorry I can't help you more,
Allen


----------

